# Don't take me for granted



## Claire Hemming

Como se dice en castellano:

Don't take me for granted  ?

alguien me dijo que: "dar por sentado" es para cosas y acciones no para personas.

Jane y Paul son novios
For example, Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.

Como se dice en castellano?

gracias!


----------



## CleKy

Yo diria algo como..

No des por hecho que estare alli siempre!

Pero es muy largo... =S


----------



## Veraz

Sí, habría que buscar otra manero de decirlo. He visto que un diccionario lo traduce como "no sabe valorarlo".


----------



## AngelGC

¡Hola! 

Literalmente, "to take sth for granted" es: "dar algo por sentado"

Así que es como tú dices 

Saludos! 
Ángel


----------



## Bandama

Es verdad que "dar por sentado" no se puede utilizar con personas. Aunque es posible utilizar de todas maneras esta expresión en la situación que propones. Algo así como:

"No des por sentadas ciertas cosas..." (con la entonación apropiada)

A falta de una propuesta mejor, se me ocurre que lo más normal en estas situaciones sería:

"No pienses que me puedes tratar así sólo por que soy tu novio..."


----------



## Ctln7

bueno aqui les va lo que yo pienso !!

esto es algo que una amiga mia puso en su facebook....

RIP Mike, I can't believe it's been 3 years! We love you and miss you so much! ♥ never take your loved ones for granted, say I love you every chance you get.

en el momento en el que lo lei no comprendi la expresion..... y entre al forum
asi que.... estoy muy de acuerdo con "CleKy" al decir que en castellano se puede traducir como "nunca des por hecho que alguien estara alli por siempre".... que en un contexto mas amplio posee una idea de.... aprovecha cada momento con los que mas quieres y diles que los amas porque nunca sabes cuando pueden partir de nuestro lado...


espero te sirva =)


----------



## pablomad

Claire Hemming said:


> Como se dice en castellano:
> 
> Don't take me for granted  ?
> 
> alguien me dijo que: "dar por sentado" es para cosas y acciones no para personas.
> 
> Jane y Paul son novios
> For example, Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.
> 
> Como se dice en castellano?
> 
> gracias!



"Take someone for granted"
It is such an english expression, I don't think there's an adecuate translation (when talking about people). In fact I've been using it in english with my girlfriend for years (we are both spanish and english speakers) because we couldn't find a way to translate it.
I'd say (and I know it is bad):
"No estés tan seguro de mí"


----------



## boernata

Se podria traducir como:

"tomar por tonto a alguien", creo q le va mejor....


----------



## Quimber

Estoy de acuerdo con Boernata.
Estaba leyendo un librito de Vaughan y me ha salido esta expresion
que no habia escuchado nunca y queria confirmarla en el WordReference pero resulta que apenas hay informacion al respecto en el contexto que buscaba.


A veces creo que mi jefe mi infravalora
Sometimes I feel my boss takes me for granted.

Aunque en el contexto de la frase anterior suena mejor "Infravalorar"
puede ser  muy parecido a lo que comentas tu:

 veces creo que mi jefe me toma por tonto... (o por poca cosa) (o no me valora)


----------



## Luceni

Si se habla de personas con vínculos afectivos o familiares, coloquialmente se usa la expresión _"no tener un detalle"_ con un significado parecido a "take sb for granted".

Ella nunca tiene un detalle con su novio / con sus amigos.
Él no tenía nunca un detalle con su mujer
Ellos nunca tienen un detalle con sus padres

Don't take me for granted! (como queja): ¡Ten algún detalle conmigo!


----------



## damamaman

Que les parece lo siguiente:

No tomes en vano a tu familia=don't take your family for granted

No me tomes en vano=don't take me for granted


----------



## cipotarebelde

Algunas otras ideas: a veces se dice porque se siente que alguien quiere *aprovechar* de tu buena voluntad o incluso de tu amor, como en el caso de la novia Jane. 
Aveces uno lo dice en el sentido más tierno o suave, como "no olvidés de poner atención a tus seres queridos."


----------



## vbroto

Esta es una buena discusion.

El problema es que el ingles "take somebody/something for granted" tiene un significado implicito que no poseen las expresiones "dar por sentado" o "dar por hecho", y que tiene que ser dicho explicitamente en español. 

Por ejemplo: "don't take your girlfriend for granted" o "sometimes we take our social welfare for granted". No se puede traducir literalmente simplemente como "no des por sentada a tu novia" o "a veces damos por hecho nuestro estado de bienestar". En español tenemos que definir explicitamente lo que damos por sentado -que tu novia va a seguir estando contigo, o que los los beneficios sociales han sido creados por intervencion divina. Y a veces en español es reformular la frase de otra forma.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think it's exactly "don't underestimate me,'' more like ''don't fail to appreciate me.''


----------



## oligyp

No menosprecies a una persona.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not exactly ''undervaluing'' somebody either. It's more like forgetting to pay them the attention they deserve, assuming they'll always be there. If you think about it, of course you value your girlfriend or your mom or whoever. The problem is that you don't think about it.


----------



## k-in-sc

Obviously this is one of those concepts for which there is not an exact equivalent in Spanish, because a lot of the time taking somebody for granted just means you're overly comfortable in the relationship.


----------



## Aserolf

Claire Hemming said:


> Como se dice en castellano:
> 
> Don't take me for granted ?
> 
> alguien me dijo que: "dar por sentado" es para cosas y acciones no para personas.
> 
> Jane y Paul son novios
> For example, Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.
> 
> Como se dice en castellano?
> 
> gracias!


Volviendo a la pregunta inicial yo diría:
*"No me tengas por seguro"*

_Subestimar_ es para* mí* otra cosa = underestimate


----------



## nand-o

k-in-sc said:


> It's not exactly ''undervaluing'' somebody  either. It's more like forgetting to pay them the attention they  deserve, assuming they'll always be there. If you think about it, of  course you value your girlfriend or your mom or whoever. The problem is  that you don't think about it.





k-in-sc said:


> Obviously this is one of those concepts for which there is not an exact equivalent in Spanish, because a lot of the time taking somebody for granted just means you're overly comfortable in the relationship.



Hola:
Gracias a ti he entendido perfectamente el significado de la expresión. Y no, no creo que en español tengamos ninguna frase concreta que sea equivalente.


----------



## eli-chi

Dependiendo de la forma y el momento en que se diga, tal vez podría ser *"No me pases por alto"*.


----------



## tatis

CleKy said:


> Yo diria algo como..
> 
> No des por hecho que estare alli siempre!
> 
> Pero es muy largo... =S


 
Así sin pensarlo mucho y diciéndolo con naturalidad yo también comenzaría con:  *No des por hecho que... *o *No estés tan segura de que...*
Lo que venga después puede tan largo o corto (o específico) como lo quieras, ya han dado varios ejemplos.


----------



## Quimber

Veo que soleis  anteponer el negativo "*don't*" y sin embargo consultando varios diccionarios, la frase correcta es:

*To take sb for granted* = No darse cuenta de lo que vale algn

Como veis la frase en ingles no lleva el negativo, parece ser que ya es implicita la negacion, al menos en este contexto.

En otros contextos:

*to take sth for granted* = dar algo por descontado.

En esta ultima frase el sentido parece ser positivo.

Curioso que para una persona el sentido sea diferente que para el resto, que opinais?

Otras expresiones:
_Granted adv concedido:_*Granted, it's splendid, but look at the price!* = Lo reconozco, es estupendo, pero fijate en el precio!

_Grant vt grant sth (to sb) conceder algo (a algn):_*I grant (you) she's a clever woman, but...* = Te concedo que es una mujer inteligente, pero...


----------



## daylightdemon

Más que dar por _sentado_, yo hablaría de dar por _hecho_...


----------



## la_machy

*'Don't take me for granted' *= No creas que me tienes tan seguro.

(Eso es lo que Paul le podría decir a Jane)


Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Quimber said:


> En otros contextos:
> *to take sth for granted* = dar algo por descontado.
> En esta ultima frase el sentido parece ser positivo.


"Dar algo por descontado'' means something like ''to assume something.''


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> "Dar algo por descontado'' means something like ''to assume something.''


 De pronto esto parece una conversación entre sordos (o, más bien, entre ciegos).  Honestamente, creo que después de todas tus aclaraciones, a lo que más se asemeja es a *"pasar por alto"*.  Aquí lo envío, ¿qué opinas?
*
~*alguien* por alto.* * 
1.     * loc. verb. Omitir o dejar de decir algo que se debió o se pudo tratar.
* 2.     * loc. verb. Olvidarse de ello.
* 3.     * loc. verb. No tenerlo presente.
* 4.     * loc. verb. No echar de ver algo por inadvertencia o descuido, o prescindir de ello deliberadamente.


----------



## k-in-sc

So you think "pasar por alto" ("fail to notice") works best for people?
It does lack the basic sense of ''assume the person will (always) be there,'' but we can't have everything.


----------



## la_machy

A ver...este es el *contexto* de la pregunta original:


Claire Hemming said:


> Jane y Paul son novios
> For example, Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.
> 
> Como se dice en castellano?
> 
> gracias!


 
No podemos decir que ''Jane da por sentado a Paul'', pero sí podemos decir que 'Jane da por sentado/por hecho _el_ amor de Paul'.
Mi propuesta es que Paul podría decir a Jane ''No des por sentado/por hecho mi amor por ti'', o ''no creas que me tienes tan seguro''.
Esa última expresión es muy usada, al menos por mis rumbos.

''Pasar por alto'' creo que significa algo diferente. Posiblemente Jane '''pasa por alto'' las atenciones de Paul, porque ella ''takes Paul for granted'' (lo siente seguro/da por sentado su amor), y no considera que sea necesario corresponder los detalles cariñosos de él.


Saludos


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> So you think "pasar por alto" ("fail to notice") works best for people?
> It does lack the basic sense of ''assume the person will (always) be there,'' but we can't have everything.


 Ahora me entró una duda.  
¿Es una especie de amenaza? ¿Como en "No te sientas tan segura" (de mí) o "No creas que me tienes tan seguro"?
¿O es recordarle al otro que podemos dejar de existir de un momento a otro? 

"Pasar por alto" se usa tanto para cosas como para personas.  

Ejemplos: 
1. "Tenía tanto trabajo, que pasé por alto el amuerzo".
2. De pronto te das cuenta, por alguna razón, que te faltó hacer (verificar, etc.) algo.  Exclamas: "¡Ah, se me pasó (por alto)!"

3. Llega alguien a un lugar y saluda a varias personas.  De entre las que no saludó, puede haber quien diga: "(¿Por que?) Me pasaste por alto."
Otra puede decir: "¡No me pases por alto!". 
La idea es dar a conocer (¿o quejarse de?) que se le ha ignorado.


----------



## k-in-sc

But that's "to overlook" on one occasion. "To take for granted" describes your general (ongoing) attitude toward the person.


----------



## la_machy

k-in-sc said:


> But that's "to overlook" on one occasion. "To take for granted" describes your general *(ongoing)* attitude toward the person.


 Yes, as 'tener a alguien seguro' does.


Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

la_machy said:


> Yes, as 'tener a alguien seguro' does.


Would "tener a alguien seguro" work in the following example?
My husband and children always *took me for granted* until I went and visited my friend eli-chi in Chile for a month and they had to do all the cooking, cleaning and housework. When I came back, they appreciated me a lot more!
(Of course, we know that what would really happen is that you would come back from your trip and the house would be a total disaster and the trash would be full of McDonald's wrappers )


----------



## la_machy

k-in-sc said:


> Would "tener a alguien seguro" work in the following example?
> My husband and children always *took me for granted* until I went and visited my friend eli-chi in Chile for a month and they had to do all the cooking, cleaning and housework. When I came back, they appreciated me a lot more!
> (Of course, we know that what would really happen is that you would come back from your trip and the house would be a total disaster and the trash would be full of McDonald's wrappers )



Well...yes I think it could work, I said, more or less, something like this ''mi marido y mis hijos pensaban que me tenían muy segura haciendo siempre todo en casa para ellos, hasta que un día me fui todo un mes a visitar a eli-chi y tuvieron que arreglárselas solos. Cuando volví habían cambiado de opinión ''.

Es lo que le pasaría a Jane si un día Paul dejara de buscarla o de invitarla a salir .

(yo voy contigo a Chile, K-in-sc ;-).


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Would "tener a alguien seguro" work in the following example?
> My husband and children always *took me for granted* until I went and visited my friend eli-chi in Chile for a month and they had to do all the cooking, cleaning and housework. When I came back, they appreciated me a lot more!
> (Of course, we know that what would really happen is that you would come back from your trip and the house would be a total disaster and the trash would be full of McDonald's wrappers )


¡Cuando gustes! 
Sin embargo, no creo que ellos "te tengan por segura".  Más bien, *"dan por sentado"* que vas a estar ahí para ellos siempre.

Machy: Siento no estar de acuerdo contigo otra vez.
Puedes acompañar a k-in-sc.


----------



## Quimber

Jaja! eli-chi, no seas tan duro.
Yo si estoy de acuerdo con k-in-sc: no darse cuenta de lo que vale algo hasta que te falta. Dar por sentado que todo ira bien hasta que algo por alguna circunstancia falla.

Take for granted, su expresion literal es = Dar por sentado
Sin embargo tiene muchos mas matices en Ingles que en Castellano, asi que en ciertos contextos es incluso ofensivos
por ejemplo:

My boss take me for granted.
Segun el estado de humor de quien lo dice, puede querer decir:
-Mi jefe no me valora.
-Mi jefe me ignora.
-Mi jefe no tiene en cuenta (Las soluciones que doy).
-Mi jefe me toma por estupido.

En fin que no le demos tanta importancia a la frase, aunque tiene
connotaciones diferentes el sentido siempre es el mismo... ya sabeis la frase que nos decia nuestra madre:
"--Ya os dareis cuenta el dia que falte yo, lo que me vais a echar en falta..."  ;-)     Yo creo que esa es la esencia y origen de Take for grant.... y me lo ha recordado k-in-sc.


----------



## daylightdemon

Hola,

Veo que varios parecen coincidir en que no se puede dar a alguien por sentado/hecho (que sería la traducción más literal), pero nadie ha dicho claramente porqué considera que así es.

Saludos,

D.


----------



## k-in-sc

daylightdemon said:


> Veo que varios parecen coincidir en que no se puede dar a alguien por sentado/hecho (que sería la traducción más literal), pero nadie ha dicho claramente porqué considera que así es.


Not sure what you're asking.  We know the meaning in English, obviously ...


----------



## roanheads

No me trates de títere.   ??


----------



## Falcon289

Aqui en Baja California he escuchado "no me tomes por cierto" o "no me tomes por seguro".


----------



## Anglicidio

daylightdemon said:


> Hola,
> 
> Veo que varios parecen coincidir en que no se puede dar a alguien por sentado/hecho (que sería la traducción más literal), pero nadie ha dicho claramente porqué considera que así es.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> D.



Según lo que he leído de los otros comentarios, parece que gramaticalmente estas frases (dar por sentado/hecho) no se deben usar en referencia a personas. Creo que en esa onda se encuentra el razonamiento de las sugerencias. 

Si no ando en lo correcto, favor de corregirme.


----------



## melasa

No me tomes por seguro.  (Eso) No se debe tomar por seguro.

This is what my mind came up with before finding this link.

¿Qué piensan?


----------



## Falcon289

It's nice to see that someone agrees with my translation.  It also appears that a number of people don't quite seem to understand what the phrase means in English, much less in Spanish.


----------



## pablomad

melasa said:


> No me tomes por seguro.  (Eso) No se debe tomar por seguro.
> 
> This is what my mind came up with before finding this link.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?



Pienso que "don´t take me for granted" es una común y bonita expresión en inglés, y que no he oído nunca a un decir "no me tomes por seguro".
Sencillamente, es una expresión que no tiene una traducción directa al castellano, hay que expresarlo de otra manera.


----------



## roanheads

No dejes de valorarme.


----------



## k-in-sc

pablomad said:


> Sencillamente, es una expresión que no tiene una traducción directa al castellano, hay que expresarlo de otra manera.


Would you say "No estés tan seguro de mí" for the scenario in post #32 too?


----------



## pablomad

k-in-sc said:


> Would "tener a alguien seguro" work in the following example?
> My husband and children always *took me for granted* until I went and visited my friend eli-chi in Chile for a month and they had to do all the cooking, cleaning and housework. When I came back, they appreciated me a lot more!
> (Of course, we know that what would really happen is that you would come back from your trip and the house would be a total disaster and the trash would be full of McDonald's wrappers )



I'd say:
Mi marido y mis hijos *pensaban que yo siempre iba a estar ahí* hasta que me fuí un més a Chile a visitar a mi amigo eli-chi y tuvieron que cocinar, limpiar y hacer la casa. Cuando volví, me empezaron a valorar mucho más


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, I guess that pretty much conveys the same meaning, but in a different way, as you said before ...


----------



## cbrena

En ambos casos lo asocio con *abnegación*, con una actitud incondicional. Pero me resulta muy complicado una traducción precisa para ambas situaciones. Un intento, aunque no queda nada espontáneo, la verdad.  

_No me tomes por abnegado, tendrás que seguir enamorándome cada día...

Mi marido y mis hijos me tenían como segura abnegada, hasta que fui a visitar a ... durante un mes... a la vuelta ¡me apreciaban mucho más!_


----------



## k-in-sc

That's an interesting translation, and new after 47 previous posts in the thread! But would you say it was very common?


----------



## cbrena

No, no es nada común.
 Por eso dije que no era una traducción muy espontánea.  Y por eso van ya 48 respuestas. 

Con _cosas_ la traducción es más sencilla, pero con _personas_ es complicado conseguir una traducción con pocas palabras y que sea realmente precisa. Pero la idea es que más que tener o tomar a alguien por 'seguro', sería considerale abnegado e incondicional.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmmmm ... OK, then how would you say it in real life?


----------



## cbrena

De formas completamente diferentes en cada ocasión. Ahí está el problema, no conseguimos encontrar una traducción directa y común para todos los contextos.

No dar por hecho, no dar por sentado, no dar por garantizado, no subestimar e incluso no sobrestimar. Siempre explicando después qué situación, comportamiento o sentimiento.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, that's what your _compatriota_ said too. Do you want to take a stab at translating the examples in posts #1 and #32? In everyday language, I mean ...


----------



## cbrena

> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.



Jane da por hecho que Paul estará allí siempre para ella y Paul podría contestar a Jane: "¡Pues no estés tan segura de que no te fallaré!




> My husband and children always took me for granted until I went and visited my friend eli-chi in Chile for a month and they had to do all the cooking, cleaning and housework. When I came back, they appreciated me a lot more!



Mi marido y mis hijos subestimaban el que yo siempre estaba ahí, hasta que fui a visitar a mi amigo eli-chi en Chile durante un mes y ellos tuvieron que cocinar, limpiar y demás tareas. Cuando volví, ¡me apreciaban mucho más!


Así lo diría en mi lenguaje cotidiano, como puedes ver, ambas están muy lejos de ser una traducción directa.

(Se me ocurre que traducir 'granted' como *abnegado* no es nada común, pero quizás traducirlo como *incondicional*, no estaría tan desencaminado).

De verdad que mi intento no da para más. ¡Ya lo siento! Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Wow, there really is no direct translation, is there?!


----------



## cbrena

As you can tell, I couldn't find a good one. 

But... who knows?


----------



## inib

In post 38 Roanheads suggested _No me trates de títere_. No-one has commented on it, and though it's not something you hear frequently, I think it's perfect for the Jane/Paul situation.


----------



## k-in-sc

inib said:


> In post 38 Roanheads suggested _No me trates de títere_. No-one has commented on it, and though it's not something you hear frequently, I think it's perfect for the Jane/Paul situation.


Wouldn't that be more like "Don't think you can control/manipulate me"?


----------



## la_machy

> Publicado por *inib*
> 
> 
> In post 38 Roanheads suggested _No me trates de títere_. No-one has commented on it, and though it's not something you hear frequently, I think it's perfect for the Jane/Paul situation.
> 
> 
> k-in-sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be more like "Don't think you can control/manipulate me"?
Click to expand...

I think so.


----------



## dilema

Claire Hemming said:


> Como se dice en castellano:
> 
> Don't take me for granted ?
> 
> alguien me dijo que: "dar por sentado" es para cosas y acciones no para personas.
> 
> Jane y Paul son novios
> For example, Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice en castellano?
> 
> gracias!


Como han dicho más arriba, la traducción depende del contexto. En este caso, en mi opinión lo que más se acercaría podría ser:

_Paul: [Es que] No cuentas conmigo para nada _(con tono de reproche)

en el sentido de que Jane hace y deshace sin preocuparse por la opinión y conveniencia de Paul.

Ya sé que se pierde totalmente el tono imperativo de la expresión inglesa, pero en una situación así, lo primero que a mí me vendría a la boca sería eso.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, that's more like "You never think about what I want." Nothing to do with whether or not he will continue to put up with it, or whether she should assume that he will.


----------



## dilema

k-in-sc said:


> Hmm, that's more like "You never think about what I want." Nothing to do with whether or not he will continue to put up with it, or whether she should assume that he will.


Well, be aware that there is no perfect Spanish equivalent to that expression. 

But I don't think that my suggestion has nothing to do with what you are pointing out. Actually, if I make decisions that affect you and me _sin contar contigo para nada_, I'm implicitly assuming that, anyway, you will be putting up with it. And if I say _no cuentas conmigo para nada_, believe me, I'm quite upset  and I may be considering to break up with you .


----------



## k-in-sc

There are a lot of ways to complain about the state of your relationship, aren't there?


----------



## Moritzchen

No creas que me tienes en el bolsillo.


----------



## cbrena

Moritzchen said:


> No creas que me tienes en el bolsillo.



Esta es las que más me gusta.


----------



## dilema

k-in-sc said:


> There are a lot of ways to complain about the state of your relationship, aren't there?


Yes, there are. The crucial point is to put your complain across effectively (sooooo difficult sooooo often )


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> No creas que me tienes en el bolsillo.


Go Mori!


----------



## la_machy

Veamos. Jane es una novia que no se preocupa en lo más mínimo por corresponder las atenciones de Paul, porque, o no le importa él, o se siente tan segura de su amor que piensa que aunque no tenga detalles amorosos, Paul igual la seguirá queriendo, seguirá estando ahí, seguirá siendo su novio. Se siente muy segura del amor de Paul, se siente muy segura de que Paul seguirá estando ahí para ella. Se siente muy segura de Paul. _She takes Paul (or Paul's love) for granted._
Entonces, un día Paul se da cuenta de esta manera de pensar de Jane, y cansado de ello, le dice ''Don't take me for granted!'' (¡No pienses que me tienes tan seguro!).

Como lo dije hace varios post, y sigo pensando igual, para mí, esa es una muy buena interpretación en este contexto.


Saludos


----------



## melasa

la_machy said:


> Veamos. Jane es una novia que no se preocupa en lo más mínimo por corresponder las atenciones de Paul, porque, o no le importa él, o se siente tan segura de su amor que piensa que aunque no tenga detalles amorosos, Paul igual la seguirá queriendo, seguirá estando ahí, seguirá siendo su novio. Se siente muy segura del amor de Paul, se siente muy segura de Paul seguirá estando ahí para ella. Se siente muy segura de Paul. _She takes Paul (or Paul's love) for granted._
> Entonces, un día Paul se da cuenta de esta manera de pensar de Jane, y cansado de ello, le dice ''Don't take me for granted!'' (¡No pienses que me tienes tan seguro!).
> 
> Como lo dije hace varios post, y sigo pensando igual, para mí, esa es una muy buena interpretación en este contexto.


----------



## melasa

La machy,

Creo que su interpretación es excelente. Es parecido que había aportado yo antes: "No me tomes por seguro." Sin embargo, otros mi dijeron que mi ejemplo no sonaba bien.

No esto de acuerdo. Creo que tal vez el uso personal que es parecido pero no exactamente semejante acierta aquí.

¿Qué piensas de mi ejemplo?

Saludos


----------



## Idiomático

Claire Hemming said:


> Como se dice en castellano:
> 
> Don't take me for granted ?
> 
> alguien me dijo que: "dar por sentado" es para cosas y acciones no para personas.
> 
> Jane y Paul son novios
> For example, Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.
> 
> Como se dice en castellano?
> 
> gracias!


 

No des por sentado que siempre seré tuyo [que siempre me tendrás, que siempre te querré, que siempre contarás con mi amistad, que siempre seré tu novio, etc.]


----------



## la_machy

melasa said:


> La machy,
> 
> Creo que su interpretación es excelente. Es parecido que había aportado yo antes: "No me tomes por seguro." Sin embargo, otros mi dijeron que mi ejemplo no sonaba bien.
> 
> No esto de acuerdo. Creo que tal vez el uso personal que es parecido pero no exactamente semejante acierta aquí.
> 
> ¿Qué piensas de mi ejemplo?
> 
> Saludos


 
Como ya expliqué, yo le veo más sentido a usar 'pensar/creer que se tiene algo/a alguien seguro', sobre todo en el uso cotidiano.
Pero en lugar de decir ''no me tomes por seguro'', usaría ''no pienses/creas/que me *tienes* seguro''. Aquí me parece más natural el uso del verbo 'tener' a 'tomar'. 


Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

la_machy said:


> Como ya expliqué, yo le veo más sentido a usar 'pensar/creer que se tiene algo/a alguien seguro', sobre todo en el uso cotidiano.
> Pero en lugar de decir ''no me tomes por seguro'', usaría ''no pienses/creas/que me *tienes* seguro''. Aquí me parece más natural el uso del verbo 'tener' a 'tomar'.
> 
> 
> Saludos



I would say in emotional context: 
Jane 'me trata como el bobito del paseo'
Jane 'se cree segura de mí'
Jane 'me trata a su antojo' o capricho
Jane 'me trata como de su propiedad'
Working ambience :
El jefe 'piensa que siempre yo haré todo'
El jefe ' me toma siempre como su trabajador incondicional'
Housewife :
Me tratan como un mueble 
No  valoran mi trabajo en casa.

'siempre esperan de uno lo mismo'

Scalpel72


----------



## dilema

Rectifico mi sugerencia anterior. Me ha venido a la cabeza una expresión que creo que recoge casi completamente los matices de _take me for granted _(al menos en España)_:_

_Jane takes Paul for granted: _Jane cree que Paul está a su completa disposición
_Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!": _No creas que estoy a tu [completa] disposición


----------



## k-in-sc

Comments on this thread via e-mail from a South American friend:

"No me trates de títere" jamás la había visto, ni menos escuchado.  Y también supongo que tendría que ver con que alguien intente manipular a otro.
Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con "dar/tener por seguro".  Aunque se usan, son como de amenaza, y no vienen al caso, a mi parecer.
Pienso que "dar por sentado" se ajusta más, en ambos casos. Pero que no transmite lo mismo que el inglés.
La de *Moritzchen*, siendo harto buena, es demasiado informal, para mi gusto.  Por acá también la usan algunos.  Aunque creo que más usada es "echarse (lo/la/los/las/ algo/a alguien) al bosillo" (no tomar en cuenta/no considerar (para nada), una opinión, la ley, etc. ...
Tampoco me parece apropiada la última de *dilema*, "No creas que estoy a tu (completa) disposición.  
Pero, leyendo sus post 60 y 62, en (los) que sugiere una expresión similar a una que empleamos acá (él dice *** "no cuentas conmigo para nada", y nosotros: "no me tomas en cuenta (para nada)", recordé que en castellano tenemos una expresión que, según mi parecer, se ajusta plenamente a las situaciones en posts 1 y 32.  Esta es: *"No considerar".* También *"No tener (a alguien o algo suficientemente) en consideración".*
"No considerar" o "No tener en consideración" se entiende como "no dar el debido respeto", "no prestar la debida atención o cuidado", "no estimar algo o a alguien como es debido".  En esencia, diría que trnasmite la idea de subestimar, de no darle el valor que le corresponde a algo o alguien.  
(La expresión "No tener en consideración" se usa también en lugar de "echarse al bolsillo/no tener en cuenta" (algo o a alguien), como para decir "no consideró / dejó fuera/de lado ese factor/elemento". 
Estas expresiones se conjugan en forma reflexiva cuando se habla en primera persona singular o plural: "No me consideras/(No nos consideran)", "No me consideraban/No nos consideraban/ No me tenían en consideración/No nos tenían en consideración".  
Dicho por un tercero, "Jane no considera a Paul".  También: "Jane no tiene en consideración a Paul".
En el ejemplo tuyo: "Su familia {no consideraba a Karen (lo suficiente) / "no tenía en consideración a Karen"}, hasta que ella se ausentó por un mes.
*** Con respecto a "No cuentas conmigo para nada", tenemos otra similar.  
Esta es: "No cuentes conmigo (para nada)", que significa totalmente otra cosa.  Esto es decirle a alguien "no me pidas ayuda/ no vuelvas a pedirme ayuda"; es decir, "no voy a intervenir (en eso/más en tus asuntos)".  También, más ofensiva e informalmente, "arréglatelas (tú) solo(a)/solito(a)".  
En definitiva, la idea es: pide ayuda a otra persona, si puedes o quieres, porque no voy a acompañarte; puede ser en ese asunto, (por esa vez), o de ahí en adelante.


----------



## Scream

dar por descontado es una buena traducción. Me parece.


----------



## Mirlo

Aserolf said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta inicial yo diría:
> *"No me tengas por seguro"*
> 
> _Subestimar_ es para* mí* otra cosa = underestimate



Me gusta esta!


----------



## tatis

Podría ser:"No me des por seguro"
(Lo siento si ya la habían sugerido, hay muchos posts y me dio flojerilla leerlos todos de nuevo : ()


----------



## salado

Creo que esta es la expresión equivalente en español para "Don't take me for granted" = *No seas mal agradecido / No seas desconsiderado.*


----------



## tatis

Para lo que piden al inicio de este hilo, me inclinaría por lo ya sugerido: *"No me tengas tan seguro". 
*Si se necesitara en otro contexto, quizá esta sugerencia no sería la mejor, todo depende.


----------



## k-in-sc

Not an exact translation of the original phrase, but in the same vein of "he's gotten spoiled," "he's gotten complacent in the relationship": "se acostumbró a lo bueno"


----------



## pinsapal

Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.

Este es mi intento:

Jane nunca llama a Paul, normalmente cancela sus citas, no hace ningún esfuerzo con él, pero siempre espera que continuará siendo su novio, diga o haga lo que sea.
Jane cree tener a Paul garantizado, y Paul podría decir: "No creas que me tienes garantizado" a Jane

Suena raro, pero coloquialmente se usa. Tener a alguien garantizado, es tener por seguro su cariño/fidelidad, darlo por sentado, darlo por hecho. A mi juicio es una manera figurada de aplicar el verbo garantizar, dar garantía, dar seguridad o certeza sobre algo. 
El amor de Paul está garantizado.
Lo que no creo que esté en absoluto garantizado es el de Jane!


----------



## pablomad

pinsapal said:


> Jane never phones Paul, she often cancels when they are going to meet, she doesn't make any effort with him, but she always expects that he will just continue to be her boyfriend, whatever she does or says.
> Jane takes Paul for granted, and Paul could say: "Don't take me for granted!" to Jane.
> 
> Este es mi intento:
> 
> Jane nunca llama a Paul, normalmente cancela sus citas, no hace ningún esfuerzo con él, pero siempre espera que continuará siendo su novio, diga o haga lo que sea.
> Jane cree tener a Paul garantizado, y Paul podría decir: "No creas que me tienes garantizado" a Jane
> 
> Suena raro, pero coloquialmente se usa. Tener a alguien garantizado, es tener por seguro su cariño/fidelidad, darlo por sentado, darlo por hecho. A mi juicio es una manera figurada de aplicar el verbo garantizar, dar garantía, dar seguridad o certeza sobre algo.
> El amor de Paul está garantizado.
> Lo que no creo que esté en absoluto garantizado es el de Jane!



Creo que traducir una expresión tan común en inglés por una frase tan rara en castellano no es adecuado. Jamás he escuchado a nadie decir "no creas que me tienes garantizado". 
Yo diría:
Jane piensa que Paul siempre va a estár ahí, y Paul podría decir: "No estés tan segura de que me vas a tener siempre" a Jane.


----------



## Lex

"Don't take me for granted" en su sentido literal suena como una amenaza, pero en su uso común muchas veces no hay ningún amenaza implicada y la frase es muy parecida a "Don't fail to appreciate me" o más comúnmente "You need to appreciate me more." Entonces yo la traduciría como "No dudes en apreciarme" o "Debes apreciarme más."


----------



## Alicia Yop

Este Foro es de hace casi 8 años!! Pero igual, puede servir de algo mi opinión, como me ha servido la de todos ustedes para corroborar que no estaba equivocada.
"Don't take me for granted"!!! Acabo de usar esa expresión en un email en español, xq no hallaba manera alguna de expresarme en mi idioma. Era un email a una persona que amo con todo mi ser, pero que no logra medir sus palabras y actos hacia mí, que cree que puede expresar lo que sea que siente como sea que le da la gana sin medirse, sin tener en cuenta cómo o cuánto puede afectarme, aunque sus intenciones no sean las de herirme... él, simplemente, "take me for granted"!!! Cree, absolutamente, que siempre voy a estar ahí y, como sabe que lo adoro, siente que no va a haber cosa alguna que logre lacerar mi afecto al punto de afectarlo, disminuirlo o hacerlo desaparecer. Es una expresión que puede encerrar varios significados relacionados, pero que en español, tendríamos que expresar varias ideas para darnos a entender. Cuando sentí lo que sentí, sólo se me vino a la mente decirle: "don't take me for granted... Algo así como la palabra en portugués SAUDADE, cuya mejor traducción es la de Miguel Falabella y de la cual les dejo el link xq no se la pueden perder. Saludos! 
La Dimensión Maravillosa y Desconocida: Saudade


----------

